# All Slavic: Dual relics



## Karton Realista

Hi
I'm pretty sure that the thread title is self-explainatory. I would like you to list some dual relics in your languages.

Polish:
-body parts that are doubled, like *oczy *(plural oka, not used anymore to describe eyes - eyeballs, but "eyes" in soups or nets), *oczyma *(plural oczami, both used, dual being more elegant/bookish); *ręce *(plural ręki, nonexistent in nowadays Polish), *rękoma *(plural rękami, both used, situation is similiar to "oczami", (w) *ręku *(plural (w) rękach, now the dual became singular-synonymous with (w) ręce);
-forms of nouns expressing the idea of both, two: *oboma*, *obiema*; *dwoma*, *dwiema*
-colloquial forms of verbs, e.g. wy *chodzita*, (my) *chodźwa*, (wy) *chodźta *- used as plural, as you can see I didn't list my chodziwa, because that form is nonexistent, altough very similiar to imperative form chodźwa (which is rather rare and sometimes replaced with 2nd person's form chodźta);
-word 200 - *dwieście*, coming from dual "dwie ście" (in oposition to plural "trzy sta", "cztery sta", "pięć set" etc.); "sto" nowadays is singularia tantum and there's a different countable version of hundred - setka (dwie setki, trzy setki) [compare Slovak dvesto, tristo, both with "sto" in singular].


----------



## marco_2

Karton Realista said:


> Hi
> I'm pretty sure that the thread title is self-explainatory. I would like for you to list some dual relics in your languages.
> 
> Polish:
> -body parts that are doubled, like *oczy *(plural oka, not used anymore to describe eyes - eyeballs, but "eyes" in soups or nets), *oczyma *(plural oczami, both used, dual being more elegant/bookish); *ręce *(plural ręki, nonexistent in nowadays Polish), *rękoma *(plural rękami, both used, situation is similiar to "oczami", (w) *ręku *(plural (w) rękach, now the dual became singular-synonymous with (w) ręce); and, of course, *uszy*; plural _ucha_ is recommended by grammarians when talking about bag's straps or jug handles, though most Poles don't use these forms.
> -forms of nouns expressing the idea of both, two: *oboma*, *obiema*; *dwoma*, *dwiema*
> -colloquial forms of verbs, e.g. wy *chodzita*, (my) *chodźwa*, (wy) *chodźta *- used as plural, as you can see I didn't list my chodziwa, because that form is nonexistent, altough very similiar to imperative form chodźwa (which is rather rare and sometimes replaced with 2nd person's form chodźta);
> -word 200 - *dwieście*, coming from dual "dwie ście" (in oposition to plural "trzy sta", "cztery sta", "pięć set" etc.); "sto" nowadays is singularia tantum and there's a different countable version of hundred - setka (dwie setki, trzy setki) [compare Slovak dvesto, tristo, both with "sto" in singular].



We also have two proverbs in Polish with duals: 

1. Mądrej głowie dość *dwie słowie.*
2. Trzy gęsi, *dwie niewieście *uczyniły jarmark w mieście.


----------



## Karton Realista

marco_2 said:


> and, of course, *uszy*; plural _ucha_ is recommended by grammarians when talking about bag's straps or jug handles, though most Poles don't use these forms.


Well, maybe it's true where you live, I would be flabbergasted if I heard "dzbanek z dwoma uszami" instead of "dzbanek z dwoma uchami", or "uszy w torebce" for "ucha w torebce".


----------



## Awwal12

The most apparent trace of the dual in Russian is the case of nouns connected to numbers 2, 3, 4 when those stand in nominative (in other cases the noun gets the same case as the numeral). It's genitive singular, which here originates from reinterpreted nominative dual of old ŏ-stem nouns. Actually in some of those nouns it's still evident that it's not the usual singular genitive - the stress in the word differs. Cf. ni odnovó čása 'not a single hour' vs. dva časá 'two hours' (poor foreign learners!..). Of course, Russian also retains some of the old duals as plural forms (boká - sides of the body, rogá - horns, etc.) as well as such trivial things as the word dv'ésti mentioned above.


----------



## Lubella

In some ablative plural nouns свинями і свиньми, сльозами і слізьми.
genitive plural nouns: vines лоз і ліз, holes нор і нір, goats коз і кіз,  heads голов і голів,  cows коров і корів, stockings панчох і панчіх.

 ...and then, there is one curious thing.... Names of some domestic animals, insects in the accusative plural form use both genitive (genetivus partitivus) and nominative:
 to feed swine, sheep, cows, goats, geese; to have bees and beesпасти свиней і свині, овець і вівці, корів і корови, кіз і кози, гусей і гуси; маю бджіл і бджоли.


----------



## ahvalj

Lubella said:


> In some ablative plural nouns свинями і свиньми, сльозами і слізьми.
> genitive plural nouns: vines лоз і ліз, holes нор і нір, goats коз і кіз,  heads голов і голів,  cows коров і корів, stockings панчох і панчіх.
> 
> ...and then, there is one curious thing.... Names of some domestic animals, insects in the accusative plural form use both genitive (genetivus partitivus) and nominative:
> to feed swine, sheep, cows, goats, geese; to have bees and beesпасти свиней і свині, овець і вівці, корів і корови, кіз і кози, гусей і гуси; маю бджіл і бджоли.


None of these are traces of the old Dual.


----------



## Karton Realista

Lubella said:


> гусей і гуси


If you look really close (really really close ) you'll see that one resembles Russian and other resembles Polish.
гусей and gęsi respectively.


----------



## Lubella

ahvalj said:


> None of these are traces of the old Dual.


you're right, I was wrong, I had misunderstood and I apologize

There has been a reform in the 30's that wiped out all traces of the Dual (as a sign of nationalism) from the standard Ukrainian language to make it look more like the Russian language. But before that we had the Dual in effect.

for confirmation here's a citation:
«Дві слові про наукове татарське письменство», «...В кожнім разі можна говорити не менше як про три групі [татарських говірок]» Агатангел Кримський
Two words about tartare linguistic ... in any case we talk about as a minimum of three groups (of Tatar dialects) Ahatanhel Krymsky


----------



## ahvalj

Lubella said:


> you're right, I was wrong, I had misunderstood and I apologize
> 
> There has been a reform in the 30's that wiped out all traces of the Dual (as a sign of nationalism) from the standard Ukrainian language to make it look more like the Russian language. But before that we had the Dual in effect.
> 
> for confirmation here's a citation:
> «Дві слові про наукове татарське письменство», «...В кожнім разі можна говорити не менше як про три групі [татарських говірок]» Агатангел Кримський
> Two words about tartare linguistic ... in any case we talk about as a minimum of three groups (of Tatar dialects) Ahatanhel Krymsky


How did this reform practically happen? Did people routinely use the Dual yesterday but got punished the next day? Why didn't this reform wipe out all traces of the _ходитиму_-Future if its purpose was to make Ukrainian closer to Russian?


----------



## Lubella

1 they adopt the grammatical rules that prohibit the use of Dual
2 These rules regulate the language in school books, the media etc.
3 people who were born after the 20s learn the language that has been modified by these rules
4 now the Dual exists only in the spoken language, dialect because it is considered "ungrammatical" 

This reform is a historical fact ... or would you like to rewrite the history?


----------



## ahvalj

_Сїмович В · 1919 · Граматика української мови для самонавчання та в допомогу шкільній науцї_ (Київ–Ляйпціґ):


> 151: Двійня зберегла ся в цїй відмінї тільки в називн. (і знахідн.) відм. з закінченням -а, і то тільки в таких словах:
> _рука́в*а*_ (побіч: рукави), _вус*а*_ (побіч: вуси), _повод*а́*_ (побіч: поводи), [два] _бра́т*а*_ (побіч: два брати)…
> 
> пор._ Сидить сиріточка, рученята сховавши *в рукава*_ (Шевч.)
> 
> 162: У цїй відмінї часто стрічаєть ся двійня в називн. і знахідн. з закінченням -ї (-і) побіч множини, та не тільки при числівнику два, але і при три й чотирі, н. пр.
> дві _корови_ й дві (три, чотирі) _корові_,
> три _мухи_ й три (дві, чотирі) _мусї_,
> чотирі _риби_ й чотирі (дві, три) _рибі_…
> 
> пор. _Приїхавши до владики … вклонили ся низенько аж у самії *нозї*_ (Слов. Грінч). _Дві *руцї* тягли вола за роги. Обидві *половинї* стали ще менчі_ (Нечуй-Левицький). _Зігнув ся у *три* бідї_ (нар. припов.). _Вінчались чотирі *парі*_ (Федькович)…
> 
> 174: Майже від усїх іменників цїєї відміни можна для називн. і знахідн. вдм. творити форми двійнї на -ї, отже:
> _яблуко_ — два яблука, побіч — дві яблуцї,
> _вікно_ — три вікна " — три вікнї,
> _слово_ — чотирі слова " — чотирі слові…
> 
> пор. _*Дві відрі,* сказав, поставлю_ (Грінченко). _Капралю _(=капралеві) _сказав *дві слові*_ (Франко–Панські жарти). _Мала синів, як *дві оцї* _(зовсїм нова форма двійнї, бо вже "очі" — це двійня, гл. § 169 2) _в голові _(Федькович)…
> 
> Уживання двійнї, як у жіночій відмінї (гл. § 158 2).




_Левицький М · 1923 · Українська граматика для самонавчання_ (Катеринослав–Ляйпціґ):


> 66: *Двійна *взагалі вже вмірає, пропадає в українській мові, але де-які форми її ще животіють: *рукава, вуса, повода́: два* (3 і 4) *брата, два дуба* і т. ин.
> 
> 71: У цих іменниках часто ще трапляється форма и, особливо при числівниках дві, три і чотири: дві *руці*, спіткнувся кінь на всі чотирі *нозі*, дві коров*і* (але й дві корови — множина); але без числівника вживається множина: болять руки, ноги, бо двійна в нашій мові вже відмірає; ще в Галичині кажуть иноді: цілую *руці*.
> 
> 75–76: При числівниках *дві*, *три*, *чотирі* й *обидва* замісць множини вживається *двійна*: *дві відрі*, *три яблуці*, чотири *поліні*, хоч ця форма старовинна вже вмірає і замісць неї вживають множини (два відра, яблука, чотирі поліна)…




_Ковалів П · 1946 · Граматика української мови_ (Мюнхен):


> 25: Іменники мають два числа: однину і множину.
> 
> 34: Деякі іменники мають закінчення -*а* (залишок старої форми двоїни, що означала парні речі): рукава, вуса, а від них приймають це закінчення іменники з збірним значенням: вівса, хліба, ґрунта тощо…
> 
> Тільки два слова приймають закінчення -*і* (залишок двоїни): очі, плечі.


----------

